# Cardiff riots



## Ranbay (Aug 9, 2011)

Loads of people seem to think it's going to kick off tonight, there was some dickheads going on about it on the bus....

Twitter is just full of pricks saying " someone told me it's going to kick off"

If it did, where do we think it would kick off?

And who's up for going to batter them if they try it?


----------



## pigtails (Aug 9, 2011)

I heard that too.
Apparently it's supposed to be around corporation rd, a few of the shops had their shutters down early today.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 9, 2011)

it is NOT going to kick off
imo there are not enough youth, not that i know all areas of Cardiff but i just don't think the gangs are big enough
and also i reckon the people will stop them first

maybe idealistic but that's what i thnk

also http://twitter.com/#!/search?q=#Cardiffcalm


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 9, 2011)

Twatter is full of such pricks.... it's like they want it too kick off.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 9, 2011)

http://twitpic.com/63k9d2/full

hmmmmm


----------



## ddraig (Aug 9, 2011)

fuuuuuuuck


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 9, 2011)

Not much more than what you'd see on any Saturday night, wouldn't worry yet.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 9, 2011)

anyway
follow danfisher

4 odd mins ago






http://twitter.com/#!/DanFisherJourno


----------



## ddraig (Aug 9, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Not much more than what you'd see on any Saturday night, wouldn't worry yet.



very true


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> http://twitpic.com/63k9d2/full
> 
> hmmmmm


That seagull looks pretty angry.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Aug 9, 2011)

I was out running near Gwaelod y Garth outside Cardiff this evening, and saw armed officers checking weapons at a small station on an industrial estate, before jumping into a car. I guess it could be a regular patrol for any city, but with whats going on, I did wonder...slightly alarming to see a bloke loading an automatic rifle 10 yards away!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 9, 2011)

yeah i can understand that gav
 to my shame my heart skipped a beat when i saw 3 blokes with hoods up on a corner of city rd looking up and down
some other kind of dodgyness tho i reckon!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 9, 2011)

police chopper with spotlight out now


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 9, 2011)

^ Average Tuesday init


----------



## ddraig (Aug 9, 2011)

yeah man
gone now i think


----------



## ddraig (Aug 9, 2011)

stupid closing shops early but hey, the less urban outfitters shite about the better i guess

http://yourcardiff.walesonline.co.u...iff-shops-close-early-following-london-riots/
semi-balanced i spose




			
				yourcardiff said:
			
		

> The city centre’s Morgan Arcade closed slightly earlier than usual, at around 5pm, as did the city centre’s Urban Outfitters store, because its fire exit backs on to the arcade.
> David Hughes-Lewis of the Cardiff Retail Partnership, said: “I would be very surprised if this was to come to Cardiff, the people of this city seem to get on pretty well.”
> “But I still feel nervous and I will be vigilant.”
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Aug 10, 2011)

no one else posting?

more rumours and a pic of jd sports down bay, ferry rd i presume, with smashed window/door
alledgedly couple of kids who were chased off





could be bollocks obviously


----------



## ddraig (Aug 10, 2011)

right apparently pub in riverside set on fire
Mitre in Riverside


----------



## ddraig (Aug 10, 2011)

tweeted by this person and confirmed by text from someone else 


> *DanMWhite27* Dan White
> The Mitre pub on Wyndham street, riverside has been set on fire - police and fire brigade at the scene. Hope this is a one off #Cardiff


----------



## ddraig (Aug 10, 2011)

soooo
fire put out quickly and 2 other attempts according to SWP
as well as JD sports and a takeaway
http://itvwalesblog.com/2011/08/10/...mall-number-of-isolated-incidents-in-cardiff/


> South Wales Police have confirmed they attended a ‘small number of isolated incidents’ in the Cardiff area last night.
> Small fires reported at two disused buildings in the Butetown and Canton areas were extinguished by the fire service.
> There were also reports of an attempted burglary at the JD Sports store in Cardiff Bay and criminal damage to a takeaway shop in Cowbridge Road West.



so it didn't kick off


----------



## ddraig (Aug 10, 2011)

this is how the Cardiff riots started!

funny apart from using the word "faggot"


----------



## ddraig (Aug 10, 2011)

me again!
tweet just now


> *DanFisherJourno* Daniel Fisher
> Just in: Two men, both 24, arrested in Cardiff area "in connection with the misuse of social networking websites... to incite criminality.."


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 13, 2011)

im a little worried my missis is gonna be in cardiff late tonight.. quite worried about her. She dont think anythings gona happen.. has anything happaned yet in cardiff?


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 13, 2011)

METH LAB said:


> im a little worried my missis is gonna be in cardiff late tonight.. quite worried about her. She dont think anythings gona happen.. has anything happaned yet in cardiff?



Cardıff dıdn't rıot ın the 80s eıther.


----------



## IC3D (Aug 13, 2011)

So can anybody give insight into why Cardiff didn't kickoff so we might learn whats wrong with our people in London?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 13, 2011)

METH LAB said:


> im a little worried my missis is gonna be in cardiff late tonight.. quite worried about her. She dont think anythings gona happen.. has anything happaned yet in cardiff?


it is not going to kick off
seriously don't worry
and there will be too much people around for the rugby today anyway
there is nothing to worry about, seriously


----------



## ddraig (Aug 13, 2011)

IC3D said:


> So can anybody give insight into why Cardiff didn't kickoff so we might learn whats wrong with our people in London?



most seem to think it is the better community relations, possibly even better police relations
i think there is not the density of youth but i could be wrong
that people would most likely step in and stop it
sort of an argument that the Welsh Government is actually more socialist etc

also been put down to youth workers in Cardiff
a Cardiff mp made the point and cameron agreed with her
4 people at least have been arrested for trying to incite on social media


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 13, 2011)

ok peeps thanx for the heads up... im a little more relaxed now.
peace


----------



## ddraig (Aug 13, 2011)

and Carwyn says 'more respect'




			
				bbc said:
			
		

> *'More respect'*
> First Minister Carwyn Jones said the Welsh Government would monitor the situation in England.
> He said: "I think what's important is that what we've seen in some of the cities in England is that [it] stops and that people are able to go about their daily lives.
> "I hope, of course, in Wales people have more respect for each other in their communities where they live."


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-14472218


----------



## ddraig (Aug 13, 2011)

and i think that video up there kind of sums up the attitude ^^^

funny kids of Cardiff


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 13, 2011)

IC3D said:


> So can anybody give insight into why Cardiff didn't kickoff so we might learn whats wrong with our people in London?



Cardıff hasn't had problems wıth race relatıons recently, partly because the mınorıty communıtıes are so well-establıshed. The exceptıon would be the Somalıs, who are more recent arrıvals, but stıll don't seem dısposed to rıot.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 14, 2011)

I just wanna say thanx to those that put my mind at ease yesterday.

She made it back fine.. no trouble, cept a few pissheads on the train but nothing unusual about that.

peace


----------



## Gromit (Aug 14, 2011)

ddraig said:


> right apparently pub in riverside set on fire
> Mitre in Riverside



The mitre has been closed for ages. They just weren't getting enough trade. Insurance job?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 14, 2011)

did cross my mind but someone i know saw the kids iirc and they out it out with own extinguisher

no probs meth


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice to see two lads from splott and Roath nicked for start facebook groups trying to incite riots


----------



## Gavin Bl (Aug 14, 2011)

I dunno, I think its more that 80-90% of big urban areas are in England, and most of those areas have had rioting have at least some history/tradition of these sorts of disturbances (or are close to areas that do). There may be something specific about Cardiff, but I don't think its specifically a non-English thing.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 14, 2011)

phildwyer said:


> Cardıff hasn't had problems wıth race relatıons recently, partly because the mınorıty communıtıes are so well-establıshed. The exceptıon would be the Somalıs, who are more recent arrıvals, but stıll don't seem dısposed to rıot.


You have clearly forgotten about Mahmood Hussein Mattan who was wrongly hanged in 1952 and was the first person to have his conviction overturned in 1998 by the CCRC. He was Somali.


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 14, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> You have clearly forgotten about Mahmood Hussein Mattan who was wrongly hanged in 1952 and was the first person to have his conviction overturned in 1998 by the CCRC. He was Somali.



Interestıng--and a quıck Google reveals that I was wrong about the Somalı communıty beıng new to Cardıff:

"there's a Somali proverb whıch says ''Cardiff, my home...''

http://www.bbc.co.uk/legacies/immig_emig/wales/w_se/article_2.shtml


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 14, 2011)

It takes a Londoner to point these things out.....


----------



## Col_Buendia (Aug 14, 2011)

phildwyer said:


> Cardıff hasn't had problems wıth race relatıons recently, partly because the mınorıty communıtıes are so well-establıshed. The exceptıon would be the Somalıs, who are more recent arrıvals, but stıll don't seem dısposed to rıot.


Have you talked to anyone on Bute St recently Phil? We have several friends who are BME community workers there, and the impression we get is of a youth population that has been cowed by the police. Apparently the stop & search stats are frightening.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 14, 2011)

Anyone go to the Dic Penderyn remembrance service today?


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 15, 2011)

Col_Buendia said:


> Have you talked to anyone on Bute St recently Phil? We have several friends who are BME community workers there, and the impression we get is of a youth population that has been cowed by the police. Apparently the stop & search stats are frightening.



I was down the Bay last week as ıt happens.  Not that that's Bute St., but then neıther ıs Bute St these days.

I don't doubt that the polıce are scary, but are they racıst?  Cardıff stıll seems lıke a pretty ıntegrated cıty to me.


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2011)

phildwyer said:


> Interestıng--and a quıck Google reveals that I was wrong about the Somalı communıty beıng new to Cardıff:


I'm surprised you didn't know this, phil. Cardiff has been home to a large number of Somalis for a very, very long time.


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 15, 2011)

editor said:


> I'm surprised you didn't know this, phil. Cardiff has been home to a large number of Somalis for a very, very long time.



So I gather.  But ısn't ıt also true that there has been a vast ınflux over the last 20 years or so, sınce the wars broke out there?

I certaınly don't recall seeıng so many Somalıs on the streets ın the 80s or early 90s.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2011)

Cameron should learn from Cardiff
http://yourcardiff.walesonline.co.u...-a-lesson-from-cardiff-in-dealing-with-riots/


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 15, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Anyone go to the Dic Penderyn remembrance service today?


Well?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Aug 15, 2011)

phildwyer said:


> I was down the Bay last week as ıt happens. Not that that's Bute St., but then neıther ıs Bute St these days.
> 
> I don't doubt that the polıce are scary, but are they racıst? Cardıff stıll seems lıke a pretty ıntegrated cıty to me.


Well, not to nit pick, but lots of Cardiffians go down the Bay every weekend, but a pint in Salt doesn't mean that many of them will be talking to the inhabitants of Butetown! If you'd talked to people from the BME communities in that part of town, or heard what their young people have to say about their treatment from the SWP, then perhaps the notion of Cardiff being so content might unravel a bit.

And I'm not pegging it all on the BME side of Cardiff either. What about the two lads from Llanrumney who died when a train hit them as they were trying to get away from the cops after ramraiding Go Outdoors last year?


----------



## Gavin Bl (Aug 15, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Well?



Personally I didn't know about it (not that I would have gone). But I will claim the fame of having seen this plaque unveiled on Merthyr library back in about 1977. I think Gwyn Williams spoke.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 15, 2011)

It's alright! I'm here now. Shall we get started?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2011)

fogbat said:


> It's alright! I'm here now. Shall we get started?


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 16, 2011)

Col_Buendia said:


> Well, not to nit pick, but lots of Cardiffians go down the Bay every weekend, but a pint in Salt doesn't mean that many of them will be talking to the inhabitants of Butetown! If you'd talked to people from the BME communities in that part of town, or heard what their young people have to say about their treatment from the SWP, then perhaps the notion of Cardiff being so content might unravel a bit.
> 
> And I'm not pegging it all on the BME side of Cardiff either. What about the two lads from Llanrumney who died when a train hit them as they were trying to get away from the cops after ramraiding Go Outdoors last year?



Yes, but stıll, Cardıff has not seen rıots ın the last 30 years, unlıke most comparable Englısh cıtıes.  And relatıve racıal harmony must have somethıng to do wıth that.


----------



## pigtails (Aug 16, 2011)

phildwyer said:


> Yes, but stıll, Cardıff has not seen rıots ın the last 30 years, unlıke most comparable Englısh cıtıes. And relatıve racıal harmony must have somethıng to do wıth that.


Well apart from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cardiff_Ely_Bread_Riots


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 17, 2011)

pigtails said:


> Well apart from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cardiff_Ely_Bread_Riots



Lıfe's a rıot ın Ely...


----------



## Puma1992 (Aug 20, 2011)

METH LAB said:


> im a little worried my missis is gonna be in cardiff late tonight.. quite worried about her. She dont think anythings gona happen.. has anything happaned yet in cardiff?


_real name removed_ don't worry i'm sure your bitch is fine


----------



## ddraig (Aug 21, 2011)

wtf? is there any need for that? 
out of order


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 21, 2011)

Puma1992 said:


> don't worry i'm sure your bitch is fine



who the hell are you?? its agianst the rules to call people by there names aswell.

post reported


----------



## Crispy (Aug 21, 2011)

Puma1992 said:


> _real name removed_ don't worry i'm sure your bitch is fine


You'd better explain yourself please


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 21, 2011)

Yup. Well dodgy, that


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 21, 2011)

Kinda alittle disturbed as to who the hell that person is. Some twat from the old days maybe, some older poster with a new account maybe. But i can tell you less than 7 people know my name on urban and 3 of them i dont get on with but the one is too grown up to bother, the other is more like an overgrown child, it couldbe somebody from 420 i had a bit of a battle with there entire boards and kept my composure for an entire 24 hours of abuse b4 i lost the plot and through some low blows back... but that was ages ago.

Thanx mods for keping an eye on things for me  very appreciated..i feel safer with urban mods on my side, as they the best mods in all of the internet.

People who take advantage of other peoples mental weakness are scummy people.. this was almost certianly done to wind me up or worry me or something.. so take a look in the mirrior puma and ask yourself why you would use a disabled persons problems agianst them.. its low, very low. Ultra low actually..your almost certianly someone from onhere in the past with a new username.

You did bother me but im allright now, its more your issue than it is mine really.. yea i got issues but i wouldant take somebodys mental wobbles with the intention to further disrupt there state of mind..coz thats a c*nts trick.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 21, 2011)

I recall the Ely Riots as i was living in Canton at the time : )


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Sep 14, 2011)

There have been 15 arrests in Wales for social media related offences connected with the riots, despite not having any actual riots. One bloke has been sent down for four months for posting: 



> "I don't see why everyone's complaining about the rioters. Given the chance I'd love to smash up a police car, wouldn't you?"



More info here: England riots, Welsh repression.


----------



## Anna Cyp (Oct 7, 2011)

ddraig said:


> and Carwyn says 'more respect'
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-14472218



Hi, I come from Greece so this is an outsider's viewpoint. I lived in Hull (Humberside) and Wales (Newport). In Hull there are a lot of neglected youth from age 6 to 18 always, what slang calls 'chavs', they look like they want trouble etc, and that almost on daily basis actually, and with no reason at all except that they want to steal something even if small or attract attention. I did not experience this in Wales AT ALL. Wherever I visited, even Cardiff (but there were many drug addicts and annoying self-talking to talking to strangers out of the blue peeps in parks, LOL), so I presume perhaps the reason that riots did not spread to Wales is *social*, that is, as already mentioned here I think, the Welsh have more close-knit family bonds or youth is not that much neglected as in certain (north especially) parts of England and Scotland. Also, the local Welsh second and third generation immigrant youth (Paki, Arab etc) seems psychologically socially and economically well off compared to some parts of England, again.


----------



## bendeus (Oct 8, 2011)

Anna Cyp said:


> I lived in Hull (Humberside) and Wales (Newport)



You sure have chosen some of the most sceptered parts of our sceptered isle



> I presume perhaps the reason that riots did not spread to Wales is *social*, that is, as already mentioned here I think, the Welsh have more close-knit family bonds or youth is not that much neglected as in certain (north especially) parts of England and Scotland



Youth in Wales are as much if not more neglected than youth in most other parts of the UK, simply because Wales is poorer than most other parts of the UK. Our family bonds don't appear to be any stronger than anyone else's either, tbh.



> Also, the local Welsh second and third generation immigrant youth (Paki, Arab etc) seems psychologically socially and economically well off compared to some parts of England, again



Cardiff and its environs are possibly more racially tolerant, in my experience, than equivalent parts of England I've lived in, but I could well be wrong. I would strongly advise that you never use the word 'Paki' again, on this forum especially, or indeed any other. It is considered to be a perjorative and racist term.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 11, 2011)

*Local touch 'helped avoid riots' in Wales, say police*
so the WDL/EDL have an use?!? 


> She said lessons and planning from three incidents - an English and Welsh Defence League march, an anti-terrorist operation and Aamir's killing - "may well have assisted" in the prevention of riots in south Wales.
> Other reasons suggested for the lack of disorder included a "local policing style" supported by youth workers, neighbourhood policing teams "embedded" in communities and visible patrol "strategies".
> Management of the media was also highlighted "to prevent the glorification of incidents which could have fuelled tensions".


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-15222709


----------

